# Zip ties is a must.



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

Every bag needs zip ties.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

You planning on taking someone into custody? I just have about 15ft of mechanic's wire, a couple bungie cords and 150ft of 550 cord in my GHB/BOB.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I keep a variety of zip ties in my bug out bag. Like paracord and duct tape I consider them a basic utility item. I could live without them if I had to, but I don't.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

dustinglodney said:


> Every bag needs zip ties.


I'm sure that I and some others knew what you meant when you said "every bag needs zip ties", however maybe you could elaborate a little more in your post for those who may not even know what a zip tie is, let alone what it's for, or what it could be used for.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a variety of sizes around, they are some quick, useful items to have on hand. I also have rope, paracord and 12 gauge copper wire on hand, all useful in their own way. Of course duct tape is the first line of defense in any situation! Who can't fix anything with duct tape, bailing wire and JB Weld. Throw in some WD40 and you are ready for any situation! Well, the vice grips are also needed. And a hammer, a big one. And an axe, or something similar... Then you are ready for what comes your way.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

dustinglodney said:


> Every bag needs zip ties.


What does my MIL need zip ties for?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Shimming




I own Sere pick shims... but they can be improvised from any metal.

This is how to break out of tiewrap restraints....





Depending on how flexible you are it can be done when cuffed from behind.

But to the OP's seeming intents, zipties are a part of almost all my kits, countless uses&#8230;


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I'm sure that I and some others knew what you meant when you said "every bag needs zip ties", however maybe you could elaborate a little more in your post for those who may not even know what a zip tie is, let alone what it's for, or what it could be used for.


It was just a quick post but yes I should have elaborated and explained what zip ties are and what they are used for. I just assumed that most people know what they are and the million of uses they are good for.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

If you don't know what a zip tie is, you are doomed anyway.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

People got by for thousands of years without zip ties. "Doomed" is a bit of an overstatement. They are handy, but lots of things are handy.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I mentioned that the other day... zip ties, wire, rubber bands, and zip lock bags. I keep the bags in case you want to take something like fish with you or left overs without stinking out your BOB. Wet socks or other stuff too. Safety pins too. All light items that have come in handy in the past..


----------

